# Please critique - Adorable older AQHA buckskin mare



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, I have sadly decided that my Morgan/Arab gelding would be better off in a home with people that had time to finish his training and give him jobs to do instead of just sitting in a paddock and getting fat. He was just too much of a handful for my limited experience. So I have decided to trade him. I was looking for a nice calm, laid-back horse that still had some personality. Well, I found her! Ti is an AQHA registered buckskin mare. She was a cutting and reining horse back in the day. Now she is simply a trail horse which is perfectly fine by me!  She will be coming home next weekend. I just wanted to post her on here and see what others thought of her. Please keep in mind that she _is_ 20 years old. She has a mild sway-back, but it doesn't cause her any discomfort. I didn't notice anything with her that would impair her ability to be ridden or that would cause her any pain or discomfort. Critiques won't influence my decision to get her or not as I don't buy horses simply on looks, but I am curious as to what others think (sorry her head is turned away in the first one. She moved at the last second).


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

she is very cute, its nice that you gave a home to such a sweet looking old mare


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

She's certainly is fuzzy! I think she's cute : )


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She is a very sweet looking mare. And very fuzzy!! Is that normal for QH in your area to be _that_ fuzzy?


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

What a sweet looking girl! I love all her fuzzies!!!
Congrats for you!
I hope to see more pics of the two of you together.
Halfpass


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

She is a big fuzzy mammoth. lol. It is quite typical for QHs around here to get that fuzzy. I like her fuzzies. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Seahorseys (Nov 14, 2009)

For an older horse, it looks like she has a real congenial personality. I don't have any technically correct critique. She does look so long through the back! I don't know if it's an optical illusion caused by the sway, but she is like a limo-horse. I like how sturdy and strong her legs look. She is quite a furfluffin - she doesn't have cushings does she? If not thats a crazy amount of winter fur! Do you plan on putting her on any joint or senior supplements? I often wonder about the care of older horses, I know it can be tough to keep up with their needs. Have fun on her, I think she'll have a grand new life with you.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

Seahorseys said:


> For an older horse, it looks like she has a real congenial personality. I don't have any technically correct critique. She does look so long through the back! I don't know if it's an optical illusion caused by the sway, but she is like a limo-horse. I like how sturdy and strong her legs look. She is quite a furfluffin - she doesn't have cushings does she? If not thats a crazy amount of winter fur! Do you plan on putting her on any joint or senior supplements? I often wonder about the care of older horses, I know it can be tough to keep up with their needs. Have fun on her, I think she'll have a grand new life with you.


She does not have Cushings - She's just that fuzzy! lol I've noticed it mostly in full QHs around here to get that much fur in the winter. Not sure why. As for her diet, besides her hay, she gets Purina Senior Horse feed as well as a joint supplement. Her back legs get a bit stiff in the winter so we have to take extra long to warm up before trotting. I am hoping to have her be my slow-going trail horse for the next couple of years and then when I go to college she will retire and be a fat and happy pasture buddy.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think that will be a good job for her and you will both enjoy it.


----------



## welshies rule (Feb 7, 2010)

love her! soo cute!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

No critique, but I just wanted to say she truly is _adorable_!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Haha, she's adorable. Really fuzzy! She'll shrink ten sizes in the summer, Lol xD


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

If she has been checked for Cushings, then there is something else going on with her. That is not a normal amount of winter fuzzies for these parts. Is her age confirmed at 20 years old? I usually see elderly horses with that much winter fur - elderly as in 30+ years. She is in rough shape for being 20, there's no life to her, no spark. I'd have her thyroid checked, in addition to other bloodwork. Has she ever foundered?


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

She has never foundered. Or coliced. Never had any real medical issues. She is current on Coggins, shots, etc. She has regular vet checks and they have never found anything wrong with her. She really is just that fuzzy. Most of my friends have QHs and they, too, are this fuzzy. She's shedding like crazy now though! Like, pat her neck and you have a dog on the floor. lol

I see what you mean about no spark. But I think it's just these pictures. If you met her in person, she's super cute and spunky. Plenty of life and personality. Always follows behind you. Searches your pockets for treats. She'll even play ball with you!

ETA: She is registered with the AQHA and her papers say she is 20 years old.


----------



## skittle1120 (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow I thought my mares were fuzzy... lol... she's adorable though, looks like she'll make a great light riding trail horse for you, and I'm sure she'll appreciate the pasture puff life when you go off to school...


----------

